
Show HN: Miniswarm – Docker Swarm cluster in one command - aelsabbahy
https://github.com/aelsabbahy/miniswarm
======
aelsabbahy
I've also posted a tutorial video for the tool here:
[https://youtu.be/in1ItGKDr98](https://youtu.be/in1ItGKDr98)

